# Clifton Gloat



## Philly (14 Jan 2004)

Hey All,
Following my Clifton v LN post, I have just purchased a Clifton #7 jointer plane. I thought I better put my money where my mouth is......well any old excuse for more tools!
Shall post a photo of my little family of Cliftons, or is it "Clifti" :shock: 
regards,
Philly


----------



## Bean (14 Jan 2004)

Nice.........Mines a record car boot special but tuned as per DC's book I think it gives good results.....although best shaving so far is 3 thou thick

Bean


----------



## Alf (14 Jan 2004)

Philly,

Nice. 8) A family portrait eh? Looking forward to it.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (20 Jan 2004)

Hey All,
Finally posted some pics of my toys, uh sorry, TOOLS.

http://groups.msn.com/ukwoodworking/han ... lbumlist=2

Take a look, hope you approve.
Regards,
Philly


----------



## Alf (20 Jan 2004)

*Warning: *The link above carries an *Intensive Gloat Alert!*

Well that got the envy juices going very nicely, thanks Philly. :? Not at all sure about having Norm's signature on a handplane box though :shock: although I understand exactly how chuffed you are. Everytime I think about my signed LN block I can't help grinning  

One thing that is puzzling me somewhat is the saw. From the pics it appears as though the "split" sides of the saw nuts are at the front, which is all wrong. Am I mistaken? Mind you, if it is faulty I don't mind taking it off your hands for my highest back saw payment - a fiver. Can't say fairer than that eh? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## llangatwgnedd (20 Jan 2004)

Hail, fellow Cliftonite.

What the story with the signatures?

If you was getting a shoulder plane which way would you lean Clif or LN?


----------



## Alf (20 Jan 2004)

Sawdust Producer":1226vato said:


> If you was getting a shoulder plane which way would you lean Clif or LN?


Wait for the Veritas to make it to these shores first, 'cos it's getting rave reviews. Their planes are _supposed_ to be on sale over here "soon". I know, you weren't asking me, but FWIW  

Unpatriotic, Alf


----------



## Philly (20 Jan 2004)

Hey All,
Glad you like the tool porn.
As regards shoulder planes-I have a Stanley #93. It's allright for my purposes, although a heavier tool might be a better choice. (obviously, I will accept any leftover L-N or Cliftons anyone has lying unused.)
As regards the signatures, Tool 2003 got me signature crazy-sorry!
Regards,
Philly


----------



## gidon (20 Jan 2004)

Blimey Philly you're over here as well .
I was trying to get hold of the Veritas shoulder plane - Brimarc don't import it unfortunately - I got a price with shipping from Lee Valley for about £140. But couldn't decide at that priice. Certainly seems worth the US price.
Pop woodworking liked it a lot.
If someone stocks it for under £100 it's going to very popular!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## llangatwgnedd (20 Jan 2004)

Aghhh!
just when I`ve boiled my choice down to two Alf comes up with a third(Clifton make three types)

Alf said



> Unpatriotic, Alf



I do want to buy home grown iron (Union flag fluttering/land of hope and glory playing in backround) but, and it is a big but, there is no mouth adjustment on the Clifton, could that be a problem?

Found a good thread for all three shoulder planes with some nice piccies

http://host65.ipowerweb.com/~traditi2/f ... eview3.htm

.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jan 2004)

Hi Philli,

Sorry to hijack the thread, but.........thats nice lookin bench you have there mate. My I ask if you built it or did you purchase it?

Cheers.

SimonA


----------



## Alf (20 Jan 2004)

gidon":2qw18zdi said:


> I was trying to get hold of the Veritas shoulder plane - Brimarc don't import it unfortunately


I believe Lee Valley wouldn't let them because they felt they needed to hit the market with a concerted campaign, which they haven't wanted to spend the money on. Until now - allegedly. In fact maybe I'll have to ask Rob Lee again exactly when the planes are due over here. Hope they're not being held up on the runway... Not that Brimarc have ever given the Veritas stuff the support it deserves. The "display" at Westpoint was a disgrace.


gidon":2qw18zdi said:


> If someone stocks it for under £100 it's going to very popular!


You're telling me.  I actually lie awake at night wondering if they'll keep the costs down to a similar ratio to LNs as they are over in the US. I know, sad isn't it? Still, sends me off to sleep a treat :lol: 

SDP, if the mouth is tight enough, I really think adjustability is unnecessary. Shoulder planes are really there to take fine shavings to adjust a joint, so you don't need to set the blade deep and open up the mouth to accommodate a thick shaving. I've never felt the need to adjust the mouth on my Record #073 anyway. But if you go with the Clifton, be firm. If any bit of it isn't up to the mark, send it back again. "Near enough" is a recipe for insanity when it comes to shoulder planes, and sometimes Clifton's machining misses the mark. Where the LV wins is the ergonomics and the set screws to keep the blade square. It certainly isn't its looks that appeal to me. :x :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (21 Jan 2004)

Gidon,
Yup, I'm over here as well-Uk_woodworking has been a bit quiet so I forum hop! Oh and I love my L-N dovetail saw, its awesome-cheers for the Tilgear tip.
Simon A,
Built the workbench meself- it's bench no. 3 for me. This one is made out of iroko. Took a fair bit of work, but a good bench is worth every bit of the effort!
cheers,
Philly


----------



## gidon (18 Feb 2004)

Alf
Just phoned Brimarc to see if (on the off chance) they may have some of these shoulder planes for the IWE show in London this weekend. No such luck. But - they will be stocking the plane soon - it now shows up in their listings as £99.15 + VAT + £5.50 delivery. Not quite the price I was hoping for - especially considering the very favourable exchange rate but there you go.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Alf (18 Feb 2004)

Gidon,

Well, well. News indeed. :shock: Last I'd heard Rob Lee hadn't heard back from anyone in the UK (presumably Brimarc) wanting to stock them. Hmm, at the price I think it might be worth going direct to Lee Valley with the exchange rate being what it is at the moment, as you say.  It does puzzle me that a company renowned for it's customer service and general all-round go-gettedness should really think Brimarc are the right people to market their tools in the UK. Heigh ho. :? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## gidon (18 Feb 2004)

Alf
I think even if you were unlucky and charged all the charges possible on importing the plane - it would still be cheaper! I was really hoping someone would have it at the IWE - but since Brimarc are LV's sole importer (I beleive) - no such like. 
Suggest to Mr Lee that we would be happy to sell it via this news group (as hand tool administrator) :wink:.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

